# Casting Platform to Pop up Cleat



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm using my Pop up cleat to secure my casting platform. I know tons of others do it this way.

Is that cleat strong enough since all of the pressure is being pulled up? I normally use a Birdsall mount, but I never use the cleat and I like the platform very close to the bow as the skiff sits nice and level with someone on it.

I also tried removing the cleat a while ago, but it's fastened in two places with washers and (5200 I think). It would not move at all.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

brazil nut,
what platform did you go with? I was thinking about doing the same thing on my suv 17 but was having a hard time finding a platform that would sit that far foward on the bow and still have the legs on the deck. The one I was looking at was the strongarm xl and the leg feet would be sitting right at the edge of the deck, when mounted to the cleat.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

my is set up the same way, with no issues, you'll have to keep tightening the turnbuckle after the first few outings, tends to slide a little with the cleat, looks good


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

> brazil nut,
> what platform did you go with?  I was thinking about doing the same thing on my suv 17 but was having a hard time finding a platform that would sit that far foward on the bow and still have the legs on the deck.  The one I was looking at was the strongarm xl and the leg feet would be sitting right at the edge of the deck, when mounted to the cleat.



Blue Points Fabrication in Titusville. They are one of the best for custom work. Hells Bay, Ranger, Gheenoe etc......all use them.

$300-$400 + depending on what you want.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have my platform the same way on my Copperhead. It fits perfectly. I'm using a Strongarm Products XL casting platform. It should fit nicely on there too. And it's in the $300 range with SeaDek if I remember correctly.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Is your cleat thru bolted or just screwed in?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

> Is your cleat thru bolted or just screwed in?


Both are bolted.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

> I have my platform the same way on my Copperhead. It fits perfectly. I'm using a Strongarm Products XL casting platform. It should fit nicely on there too. And it's in the $300 range with SeaDek if I remember correctly.




The Copperhead has a wider bow.






















My platform looks a little odd, but it has to be narrow to be placed that close to the front deck.


My platform:

Front legs (outside) 12"
Rear legs (outside)  15"

My front legs are 1 1/2" on each side from the nonskid.

PIB's platform it would have to be mounted 11" further back as it's 28" L x 18" W.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I used an Accon "flush mount" pull up cleat on both my Challenger and my Gordon Waterman.  I believe your cleat is an Accon "surface mount", but it shouldn't matter as long as you have a backing plate or large fender washers under the deck to keep the bolts from pulling out.

Below is what I used on both skiffs:









Notice how it has a little indentation on the cleat?  This keeps the turnbuckle from sliding up and down the cleat..

Here's a pic with the mounting plate that installs under the deck:









It only sit about 1/32" above the deck and is basically flush.

This pic shows where you use 4) #10 SS screws to mount:









I used the standard backing plate on my Challenger and have use Bluepoint and large Pro-Trim casting platforms without any problems, even while towing at 70mph with the casting platform attached.

I fabricated a larger 4" wide x 6" long backing plate out of 3/16" aluminum for my Gordon Waterman, because I'll be using a sissy bar on my Bluepoint platform during tarpon season and I wanted to make sure that it would hold up to leaning on the sissy bar in rough water and towing the boat with the sissy bar attached.

I was lucky to not have a front cleat installed when I bought my Skiffs, so I could mount the cleat further back on the deck where I wanted the casting platform to sit.  I wanted to have a small place to step on the front deck if I stumbled off the platform in rough conditions, instead of stepping into the water!

If you already have a cleat installed and want to mount your casting platform back from the very front of your boat, call Bluepoint fabrication and order the "casting platform" mounting bolt for $30.  It's a very slick setup, flush mount and is about the size and thickness of a quarter.  It will hold any casting platform.. Picture below... The eye bolt and nut are removable for a flush deck when not using the platform..









If you need a pull up cleat for your boat I have one for sale in the classified section: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1329582242 

If you're having a boat built and are going to use a casting platform, tell the manufacturer to place the cleat further back or install the front cleat yourself and put it exactly where you want it.

Bob


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > I have my platform the same way on my Copperhead. It fits perfectly. I'm using a Strongarm Products XL casting platform. It should fit nicely on there too. And it's in the $300 range with SeaDek if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing with my platform is that there's only one leg on the front. Where my front leg is, it's really narrow. The middle legs have just enough room to fit perfectly..... As if it was made for the Copperhead..lol

I don't know if it'll fit. I'm just saying, the bow of my skiff is pretty narrow too, and it fit.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

The bow of my SUV17 is 30" wide at the center of the cleat. So the strongarm should fit, but it would be close.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I am getting a Strong Arm products XL casting platform for my East Cape Caimen. As of right now I do not know how I am going to mount it to the front deck. What are my options. 

Can I just screw a flush mounted cleat like the one shown? Will screws be strong enough? I really dont have access to get under the area I would like to mount the platform so I cannot use a washer or bolt. 

Or can I go with the smaller flush bolt option that was also shown? How is this bolt installed? 

In a perfect world I would have a spot to attach casting platfrom as far foward on bow as it will go and then another spot to mount a little further back on the deck for when fly fishing or with someone afraid to go for a dive.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

On my last copperhead, I had the birdsall flush mounted thing. I believe it was somewhere around $40. Mel installed it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

If I dont have access to under the deck can I install any of thse properly? How is the birsdall or blue point flush mounted bolt installed? Can screws be used to mount those or do you have to have access underneath?


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

That cleat will not break don't worry about that at all. and your deck isnt going anywhere.

that stuff is kinda like 5200. it aint movin without some torque


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> That cleat will not break don't worry about that at all.  and your deck isnt going anywhere.
> 
> that stuff is kinda like 5200.  it aint movin without some torque


I would like to get some of whatever that stuff is you are on!

Yes, the cleats not gonna break, but if you just screw it into the deck, especially a foam deck, it WILL pull out.
Non thru bolted cleats are completely unacceptable!
Along with non thru bolted bow rails, non thru bolted rod holders, non thru bolted grab bars, and non thru bolted dive ladders.
Sorry about the rant, its just irritating when people give false "advise".
Thankfully most people here already know better


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

I went up to Blue Points and picked up a the bolt mount and installed in right behind the cleat. The cleat would have worked fine, but didn't like the fact it popped up to the side instead of the middle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

> If I dont have access to under the deck can I install any of thse properly? How is the birsdall or blue point flush mounted bolt installed? Can screws be used to mount those or do you have to have access underneath?



You need access underneath for the washers and nut. I would not just screw this to the deck with 5200. Call Kevin.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

your cleat is thru bolted and the stuff thats used to seal it is 5400


----------

